# East Village Coffee Lounge



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

East village coffee lounge is the proof that Monterey can have a cool local coffee house that's comfortable, stylish, features locally produced food, and art and serves as a meeting place for the community. Friends rendevous, business meetings transpire, strangers meet, and art and events just happen at The Lounge.

All of Monterey seems to pass by The Lounge's central location at one time of another during each day. The Lounge is situated in a historic building situated on a popular public plaz&#8230;

More...


----------

